# Construir un medidor de distancia por infrarrojos



## Zettaextremo (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola, quisiera saber como construir un detector de obstaculos o medidor de distancias por infrarrojos, pero que sea sencillo ya que no vivo en una region donde vendan todo lo que tenga que ver con electronica, empece construir un robot un par de meses atras, pero lo hice con motores dc de juguetes, increiblemente lo termine, y funciona bien pero ahora quiero agregarle sensores, ya le puse de esos bumpers, ahora quiero ponerle un sensor que le diga al robot si existe algo enfrente de el, solo dispongo de diodos emisores de infrarrojos, y un transistor que creo es receptor de infrarrojos pero creo que es de esas de televisiones, no dispongo de los sharp o esos encapsulados, tampoco dispongo de sensores ultrasonicos, repito que aqui en mi region no hay nada, solo les interesa los uqe tenga que ver con bocinas(audio y video) no robotica. Bueno regresando a los infrarrojos que tiene que sea un circuito basico pero quisiera saber si me sirven esos componentes y como acomodarlos, si paralelos o si tiene que haber un angulo.
Gracias por atender a esta pregunta y espero su respuesta con agrado.


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

Mira te paso un circuito que encontre en internet, espero que te sea util.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

La señal de salida la obtenes reemplazando el led y la resistencia de 470ohm por una conexion directa, y en el colector en vez de ponerlo a tierra, lo pones a la entrada del circuito que quieras.

saludos


----------



## Zettaextremo (Ene 16, 2008)

ok julitop gracias por el circuito me sera de gran ayuda


----------



## julitop (Ene 16, 2008)

No hay nada q agradecer!, para eso estamos aca para ayudarnos mutuamente.
Hoy por ti mañana por mi!
saludos!

Pd:estaria interesante ver alguna que otra foto del robot ya andando, o durante su proceso de fabricacion!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Si el receptor lo sacaste de un TV, debes identificar las tres patillas alimentacion, masa y datos.

Se trata de un circuito integrado con aspecto de transistor, en su interior hay un amplificador, fotodiodo y adaptador logico .

Para que te funcione el receptor necesitas montar con un 555 un oscilador conectado a los led emisores a una frecuencia de 40Khz.


----------



## Zettaextremo (Feb 7, 2008)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> Pd:estaria interesante ver alguna que otra foto del robot ya andando, o durante su proceso de fabricacion!



oie disculpa juliotop por mas que busque en electronicas cercanas no encontre el lm567 que venia en el circuito que me diste, no existira algun sustituto, aa i aki esta una foto del robot.
PD. no pude subir la foto aqui en el foro asi que la puse en un metroflog espero y no importe.

http://www.metroflog.com/aRtUr0oo0xxTreMe/20080207/hexapodo_con_futuras_tenazas


----------



## ferfila20 (Feb 8, 2008)

hola 

me intereso la foto de tu robot 
me gustaria ver un video de el funcionando 
podrias subir uno en youtube 

saludos


----------



## Zettaextremo (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola ferfila20 gracias por tu interes en mi cangrejo de 6 patas  , desgraciadamente todavia no funciona mi robot  , ya que le falta la parte electronica, ya que cuento con muy poco presupuesto que me llega cada mes y no le avanzo mucho, pero pronto terminare parcialmente el controlodador de una sola pata, y aunque yo sea el que controla todavia la pata, voy a grabar un video de como se mueve, te digo que hace poco quise mover mi hexapodo para que avanzara unos 5 cm, y tarde como una hora en mover los 18 motores que tiene, ya que solo los energizaba con la pila directamente, vaya experiencia agotadora  , como quiera aqui te dejo mi cuenta de youtube para que cheques el video, como ahorita voy a salir de viaje el video lo subiria la otra semana... aaa si alguien sabe que sustituto hay para el lm567 que me haga saber cual es...  


http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=p0nchemesis

nos vemos


----------



## sayayin (Mar 5, 2008)

oye que extraño que no ayas condeguido el 567 aqui en bogota se consiguen muy facilmente y muy baratos


claro que se me ocurre otra manera de hacer un sensor y es con un pic 
lo programas para que emita cierta frecuencia por el emisor y para que emita un pulso cada ves que el receptor reciba una señal de a la misma frecuencia del emisor


----------



## Zettaextremo (Mar 6, 2008)

pues en donde vivo ya quedaron obsoletos, incluso sus sustitutos ya quedaron tambien obsoletos, en esta semana voy a mandar pedir los sustitutos, pero no me acuerdo que marca seran, pero me va a salir un buen, y aproveche para pedir un par de 2gp12 aunque no conosca muy bien su funcionamiento, gracias por atender mis dudas


----------



## Zettaextremo (Mar 8, 2008)

ferfila20 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> me intereso la foto de tu robot
> me gustaria ver un video de el funcionando
> ...



hola aqui esta el video del hexapodo, ya pronto le pondre los controladores par verlo funcionar

YouTube - Robot hexapodo(estructura)

nos vemos


----------

